# Bleed in 2ww day before test??



## Dondi Moon (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I am absolutley beside myself writing this but I am panicking....I am day 11pt with a medicated FET and was a grade 5AA Blasto but I started to bleed last night. Not like a regular AF but its brown, and just there when I wipe. Has anyone else had something similar but gone on to have BPF on test day? I tested at lunchtime today as just couldnt stand the not knowing and feeling totally helpless and I got a very faint positive but have talked myself into thinking this is the start of failing   Any advice would be much appreciated. Clinic have just told me to test tomorrow as normal but that feels like forever away.

Going a little crazy   xxx


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

I had implantation bleed on my fresh ICSI cycle and I have a beautiful little girl sleeping away upstairs, I had brown blood just when I wiped for 2 days then it turned red for about 2 hours of course I thought it was all over, then it literally stopped and had nothing else at all if you've had a positive faint or not chick its a positive, good luck for tomorrow, let me know how it goes but I'm sure congratulations are in order


----------



## Dondi Moon (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Lou La,

Thank you so much for your message and reassuring words. I did my test this morning and got a BFP which I would normally be over the moon about, but I'm still bleeding. I have read lots on this site about ladies who have had the same type of thing but it was early in the transfer process so I think I will be fearing the worst until I stop bleeding or a scan confirms my little angel is o.k.

I am so glad to hear of your success with your little girl, I too was lucky first time round with mine so I guess part of me is thinking we couldn't be that lucky twice.....I have everything crossed though and thank you again for sharing your experience.

Positive thoughts Xx


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi. I've not had this experience, but have my fingers crossed for you. I know lots of girls on here have said they had bleeding, thought it was all over and then went on to get a BFP. Could be implantation bleeding. Wishing you luck for OTD.

Annie x


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

Is it still brown? When is your early scan? Congrats on your BFP this morning I'm   everything will be ok for you xx


----------



## Dondi Moon (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you Annie.moon xxxx I'm praying with all I have that its going to be ok. Never felt so helpless!!  

Lou la I have to test again in the morning and then ring the clinic. It stopped last night but then when I woke this morning it was still there' brownish/red now and a bit thick. Sort of looks like old stuff but can't be sure if I'm telling myself that to hold out hope   

I think what the clinic will do is tell me to rest for the week and test again on friday, and book me for my early scan in about 3 weeks. Am I right in thinking they can't detect a heartbeat until 6-7 weeks?

Thank you for your kind thoughts xxxx


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Hun, how is everything? Xx


----------



## Dondi Moon (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Lou La,

Well I am still registering a BFP (have done a dozen tests over the past couple of weeks) and I have my scan tomorrow afternoon so I am hoping with everything that I have that its good news. The bleeding carried on quite heavy for a week, then just stopped. The clinic increased my crinone gel and Prognova tablets so maybe that helped. I did bleed for a few hours on Monday and then it stopped again so I really cant call it. I have been feeling quite sick yesterday and today but am telling myself that its just nerves so as not to build my hopes up. I will definitley come back on and let you know how I get on tomorrow afternoon.

I hope everything is good with you  Thank you so much for thinking of me, fingers and toes crossed  xx


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Just read this- good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck hun will come on later to see how your scan went xx


----------

